# hoşlanmak / hoşuna gitmek



## Pitt

Merhaba!


I'd like to know if both sentences are possible:

1. Şarkıdan hoşlanıyorum.
2. Şarkı hoşuma gidiyor.

Do they have the same meaning?

Selamlar


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba Pitt,

They have the same meaning but the second one sounds better, more natural. You could also say:

Bu şarkıyı seviyorum/beğeniyorum.

Revi


----------



## shafaq

At first glance; they look like similar literally... But  they are not...

...dan hoşlanmak; to like (even love) some *one* *contunually.*
...  hoşuna gitmek; to like some *thing *or some *one* *temporarily.* (For example: When you taste or see or eat some thing. When you listen or see (behaving) some one. That means you like them under some conditions.


----------



## Revontuli

I'm sorry but it doesn't make much sense. Can you explain that difference of being continuous or temporary with examples?


----------



## shafaq

Example 1:  *Bu adamdan (kadından) hoşlanıyorum.
*Q: Why ?     A: .........
Q: When ?   A: .........
Q: Under which condition ?  A: ........

  Can you answer these questions with something logical-reasonable ?

If you answer "No !" ; it is because *...dan hoşlanmak* is a time/condition independent act and used mostly/merely with human objects.
Are the expressions like these familiar to you:

Allah'tan hoşlanıyorum. 
Tahtadan hoşlanıyorum.


Example 2:  *Bamya (gül, elma suyu, tablo ...) hoşuma gidiyor.
*
Q: When ?  A: When I eate (smell, drink,see ...) it ! (Time dependence)

Example 3:  *Bu adam hoşuma gidiyor. *

Q: Why ?    A:  Because he behaves so polite. (Condition)
Q: When ?  A:  When he is singing.  ( Time dependence/condition)

.  I hope I could explain it.


----------



## macrotis

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> 
> I'd like to know if both sentences are possible:
> 
> 1. Şarkıdan hoşlanıyorum.
> 2. Şarkı hoşuma gidiyor.
> 
> Do they have the same meaning?
> 
> Selamlar




In this context, there's no discernible difference in meaning between *hoşlanmak* and *hoşuna gitmek*, as Ezgi says. There are however some contexts that they may differ. *Bu kadından hoşlanıyorum* may mean _I can be in love with her_, *bu kadın hoşuma gidiyor* may mean _I like her manners, the way she sings, the way she speaks etc_.


----------



## Revontuli

Thank you for the examples and your explanations, Shafaq. But I beg to disagree with you on the difference of time dependence between them. Still, I agree that "-dan hoşlanmak" is used for a person.


----------



## shafaq

.  Ezgi, farklı düşünmek ve ve bunu ifade etmek herkesin en tabii hakkı ...
Macrotis, aslında hepimiz aradaki farkı farkediyoruz da bunu açıklama tarzlarımız farklı. Aksi halde ilk cümlenle son cümlen arasındaki tezatı açıklamakta zorlanırdın. Aynı şekilde; Ezgi, "They have the same meaning but the second one sounds better, more natural." cümlenin başı ile sonu arasındaki zıtlığı nasıl açıklamayı düşünüyorsun? Çünki aradaki "but" veya Türkçesiyle "fakat"; kendisinden önceki ifadeyi yalanlamak için kullanılan ; işin doğrusunun kendisinden sonra gelen ifadedeki gibi olduğunu bildiren bir bağlaçtır.(Bu yüzden onu bu şekilde kullanmaktan hep kaçınırım.)
. 
.   Ortaya atılan düşüncelerin doğruluğu, sorulan sorulara verilen cevaplarla test  edilir onaylanır. Bu yüzden örneklerimi sorularla sınayarak verdim. 
.   Birgün karşılaşırsak şöyle birer soru sormak isterim size:

- Ezgi, ikinci cümlenin; daha iyi ve daha tabii bulmana sebep olan şeyi nasıl açıklamayı düşünüyorsun?  

-  Macrotis, verdiğin örneklerde hissettiğin farklılığı nasıl açıklamayı düşünüyorsun?
.
.   Gelin bir daha düşünelim:
.
-   Bu kediden hoşlanıyorum. 
-Neden ?
-Ne zaman?
.
.
-Bu kedi hoşuma gidiyor.
.
-Neden?  Çünki tüyleri yumuşacık (veya herhangi bir sebep).
-Ne zaman? Onu okşadığım zaman.
.
.
-  Lütfen ilk cümlenin sorularına da siz (tabii ki mantıklı ve kabul edilebilir) cevaplar vermeyi deneyin...
.
.  Böyle bir beyin fırtınasına katkıda bulunduğunuz için size ve aktif katkıda bulunmasa bile okuyarak bu çorbaya tuz ve çeşni katan herkese sevgiler...


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba,

"They have the same meaning _but_ the second one sounds better, more natural" dememin sebebi şu: Her iki cümlenin de ne demek istediği çok açık. Ama, daha önce de dediğim gibi, X nesneden hoşlanıyorum demeyiz. Böyle bir ifadeyi kişiler için kullanırız. Daha fazla detaylandırmak istemedim, çünkü daha önceki bir konu başlığında benzer bir şeyi Pitt'e açıklamıştım, neden öyle söylediğimi anlamıştır zaten.

İki kullanım arasında zamana bağlılık farkı konusuna gelince, fikrim hala aynı, ben böyle bir fark görmüyorum. Bir şeyden her zaman ya da geçici bir süre için hoşlanabilirsiniz ya da bir şey belli bir süre veya her zaman hoşunuza gider. Ki zaten ikisinin kullanım yeri farklı, böyle bir farka gerek bile yok.

Daha çok kişi fikir belirtse daha iyi olabilirdi aslında.

-----------

Knowing that we have friends who don't know Turkish, here's the English version of my post. It's my reply to the post #8. We have a disagreement with Shafaq on time/condition dependence between "-den hoşlanmak/hoşuna gitmek". Here's my view:

The reason why I said "They have the same meaning _but_ the second one sounds better, more natural": The meanings of both sentences are obvious, however, as I said before, we wouldn't use "-den hoşlanmak" for objects but for a person. I didn't need to make my answer more detailed as I knew Pitt would understand what I meant.

As to the matter of time/condition dependence between the two, I still disagree. You can like something just for a while or forever, being independent of time or any condition. The two phrases have different usages anyway, in my opinion there's no need to talk about it.

It'd be better if more people gave their opinions on this.


----------



## macrotis

Sticking to the question, they (ie., the sentences in question)  mean the same. But the two verbs don't always mean the same. 

Shafaq: Reading again, "In *this* context ...." ie., the context given in the question; "There are ... *some* contexts..." ie., some contexts *other than that's given in the question*. No contradiction here.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for all the answers. According to my dictionary (in German) "hoşlanmak" is used for a person or a thing:
bir kimseden / şeyden hoşlanıyorum.

Pitt


----------



## Pitt

In this context I have another example:

*Kahveden hoşlanıyorum.*

Is this correct?


----------



## shafaq

Kahveden hoşlanıyorum.  It sounds *to me *something like " I fell in love vith coffee."... ıf your intention is that; yes ! It is correct. Even if you said " Kahve içmekten hoşlanıyorum." I would say to you " I think your intent is to say " Kahve içmek hoşuma gidiyor.".".
.
.  However, this is just how I sense it... Nothing more !
.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! Other examples:

1. Türkiye'de yaşamaktan hoşlanıyorum.
2. Türkiye'de yaşamak hoşuma gidiyor. 

Are these sentences possible?


----------



## shafaq

.  No thing impossible ! However; regarding what I submitted in my previous post, the second one is fully sensible and the first, iddle (in sense). 
.   At the same time;  one may intend to say " I am in love with living in Turkey." , hence it is OK plus a little with no doubt.


----------



## Pitt

Çok teşekkürler!


----------

